# Ong Bak



## its fang (Sep 28, 2004)

anyone seen it? 
you can download it at suprnova.org

Page 16

that's the teaser


----------



## Raikoh` (Sep 28, 2004)

Very great movie 

the main character is a very strong muhai thai fighter


----------



## Zipnab (Sep 28, 2004)

O_O! i like!.
looks good!

one kick to face finish! no messing around!
thanks for the link!


----------



## Nero inactive (Sep 28, 2004)

This movie has got some awesome kicks and punches in it. Very good to see.


----------



## KnuckleBear (Sep 28, 2004)

Its a great movie definatly recommended. Ting uses no stunt doubles and no wire work.


----------



## Kibagami Jubei (Sep 29, 2004)

get it on suprnova and download that movie. crappy movie but it has some cool moves. a lot of flying knees and awesome elbows. that dude is crazy. no wire work on the stunts that he does. or at least it seems. anyone catch the language of the film. is it thai? i don't know. whatever. crappy movie but great fight scenes and stunts.


----------



## Inactive Key (Sep 29, 2004)

Yup. It is Thai.


----------



## Zipnab (Sep 29, 2004)

I didn't find it in supernova, used the search: "ong bak"
can someone give me a link?


----------



## jeopardy (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah he can fight but the movie was horrible otherwise.


----------



## Kibagami Jubei (Sep 30, 2004)

i found it on isohunt. the tracker is down though.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

I tried search, but I can't come up with anything, so I decided to make the thread. I just finished watching this awesome movie, and my love for practicing martial arts is back again [more specifically Thailand kickboxing]!! All those stunts that were pulled of by that guy was just to freaking crazy? Did anybody SEE THOSE MOVES?!!! I don't think I have seen Jet Li or Jackie Chan pull them off before? What did you guys think of the movie? And Oh, Don't worry about me, I won't go and hurt myself.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 21, 2005)

That movie was FUCKING AWESOME!!!  

You should know that NO wires and NO cgi was used in the production of that movie.  Every stunt, jump, kick, punch, was all correographed and done by humans without assistance! 

SUch an awesome fu-flick and what I loved especially was how they really opened up Taiboxing for me!  I mean I totally didnt know that the art was so diverse!  There are so many stances, like when he was doing that practice with his mentor in the beguinning and he was going through the stances..  DAMN THAT WAS DA SHIT!!  

Anyways, great movie dude...  I'm right there with ya!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn you took the words right out of my mouth. I heard before that it was all real, the hits and shit, but damn it was soo good. And I know what you mean by the stances and the names. That's some sophisticated shit.) I swear that they make another movie with him in there. He can be the next best thing in the martial arts catagory. Plus he looks young. Some of the scenes I had to rewind because I was like, "there is no fucking way this is humanly possible!!".


----------



## Codde (Sep 21, 2005)

Watched the movie a while ago. Good movie... (I recall there being a thread about Ong Bak already because I remember posting in it..).


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

I did too, but I can't seem to find it. Check out my new sig and avy!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it great action fight scenes like this one?!!!!!

Torrentspy seems to have some music files on him. I see a movie one, but Im not sure if it's the right one.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 21, 2005)

DUDE!!!  YOUR SIG SO PWNES!!!!

THat is one of my favorite fucking kicks!  Double round bitch!!  hahahaha...

Plus you can totally tell he makes full contacts with that mo-fo's head!  So wicked, I also love those like triple spin jump kicks he does.  I'm like WTF!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

my favorite was when he did that spin kick, missed with the right leg [first], turned around, then recovered with the right leg [again], while still in mid-air.

EDIT: Bleach Me, I can make some for you if you want. Just tell me which part you like.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 21, 2005)

Uhhh...  WOW!!  

What part, what part...  

Ok, the first fight scene in that club where that big stupid white guy charges him and he totoally owns him with 1 kick!  

Start it when they guy starts to charge, then end it when he on the floor seeing little tweety birds...  freeze it for a second there then write the word..  PWNED or whatever they always say...  

_*i will so rep you everyday this week if you do that!!*_


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2005)

aiGHT, I got you. The pwned part may be hard, but I can do it.


----------



## Near (Sep 22, 2005)

I have that movie, My favorite fight scene was with the guy called "mother of god" the elbows were amasing and the knees as well. I dont like the flashy stuff so I appreciated this fight alot.

My second favorite part was with the funky kung fu fighter, that running roundhouse to the legs of that guy was fricking awesome.

That double jumping spin kick was pretty impressive. 

and pretty much whatever anyone else mention was awesome too.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 22, 2005)

can't wait for Tom Yum Goong, coming to DVD, November 1st.  (hong kong region 3 edition....but since my dvd player and computer is region-hacked, i'll get it!)


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 22, 2005)

i watch this movie about ten times especialy the fight scene where the hero knock down this big guy with high knee.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 22, 2005)

btw, his name is Tony Jaa.  or Panon Yeerum (spelling?)


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah the movie was nice
i loved the stunts and the moves, was almost impossible
i think that guy got a ruber bones or something!


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 22, 2005)

he got me when he flip through a screen window, and slide under a car...


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 22, 2005)

Saw this movie in the cinames at the start of the year.

I gotta say one of my fave bits besides the chase scene was the one where he jumps into the air, grabs his ankles behind his back, and lands into the guys stomach with his knees and forces him through the ground... i have NEVER seen that or imagined that move before.

Althought i got a little tired of all the spin kicks to the head.

Did you know that all of those stunts were wire free??


----------



## kapsi (Sep 22, 2005)

Let's see, plot is none (surprise), fight scenes are kinda repetitive, only the street chase was good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh man, it was only a matter of time til we got people like you eh Kapsi? Anyways, I happene to agree with you Sven. That last scene was a killer. And not only that, I thought I was watching real Street Fighter when he did those flaming kicks.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 22, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Let's see, plot is none (surprise), fight scenes are kinda repetitive, only the street chase was good.



My thoughts exactly. 

That, and I wanted to punch that woman with the fucked up voice in the throat.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 22, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Let's see, *plot is none* (surprise), fight scenes are kinda repetitive, only the street chase was good.


Ok, you said plot is none...  So let me ask you something, how many kung-fu movies have a good plot?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 22, 2005)

Bleach Me said:
			
		

> Ok, you said plot is none...  So let me ask you something, how many kung-fu movies have a good plot?



Kapsi said it how it is, doesn't need to justify it further.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 22, 2005)

I just disagree...  Dont want to start nuthin, just dont like it when people say that kung-fu or slapstick comedy movies dont have a good plot.

I mean the reason for that is because they dont NEED one.  I watched Ong Bak because i wanted to see some ass getting kicked.  :

Anyways, its cool that he dont like the movie, I just dont like it when people point out something so obvious as if its so important...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 22, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> That, and I wanted to punch that woman with the fucked up voice in the throat.



Haha yeah...her voice was annoying as hell. But overall i enjoyed the movie


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 22, 2005)

Bleach Me said:
			
		

> I watched Ong Bak because i wanted to see some ass getting kicked.  :



Too right.


----------



## Lorii (Sep 22, 2005)

that movie rocked, i love the chase part of the movie, i can't believe how high that guy jumps..


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 22, 2005)

ong bak is a awsome movie!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2005)

It was only for the action, for me that is.


----------



## Near (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2005)

What are you talking about Gutz?


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 22, 2005)

jumping high is not the "whoa" factor here.  but the fact that Tony Jaa can manage to jump that high without alot of running distance is where people go "whoa....".  he's almost like Guile from the Street Fighter game when he does that somersault kick.


----------



## newport (Sep 22, 2005)

awesome movie.....getting it on dvd if i find it!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck then!)


----------



## dylec (Sep 23, 2005)

This movies is one of the few with mu-thai that i actually see in detail.
While it's not like chinese kung-fu, it's great for what it is. The story is typical, but the action is why i watched it.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2005)

The movie had nothing to show for except the stunts the guy pulled off. Also ill have to say that the guy doesnt really have any acting skills. He was acting really bad when he wasnt fighting. Maybe that was his first movie or something.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 23, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> The movie had nothing to show for except the stunts the guy pulled off. Also ill have to say that the guy doesnt really have any acting skills. He was acting really bad when he wasnt fighting. Maybe that was his first movie or something.



So?  That's what the guy was trying to do.  He made a movie with kick-ass real stunts instead of pussy wire stunts.  Why would you expect a deep plot or good acting in a martial arts movie in the first place?  Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, etc. pretty much all suck at acting and have no real depth to their films either.  If you were expecting The Godfather or something you must be insane...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 23, 2005)

^^did you read what the previous members said? they can care less about the acting of the movie! Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2005)

Well if you dont care about plot or acting. Then go to some real fights, where people get hurt for real.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^It looked real enough to me.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

It had some fun stuff, I realy liked that 'Mad dog' guy, he just keep throwing things at him, but it was not unfair.....


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 13, 2005)

one things for sure, it was damn cool. had to watch some of the stuff 3 times, lol, it was awesome.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

yup. Awesome movie!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2005)

I loved it.

Tony Jaa wasn't a bad actor, it had some good drama(while cheasy at times), and some amazing martial arts.

Ong Bak: 8/10


----------



## Insipidipity (Nov 14, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> The movie had nothing to show for except the stunts the guy pulled off. Also ill have to say that the guy doesnt really have any acting skills. He was acting really bad when he wasnt fighting. Maybe that was his first movie or something.


...Apparently you haven't watched many Thai movies.  Compared to the ones I've seen(and I've seen quite a few being Thai and all...), that was top notch acting...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2005)

lol, maybe he;s not used to watching foreign films.

When they are dubbed/speak another language, it is hard to tell if the acting is good or not.

I love Chinese and Japanese movies so I watch them all the time.

Long live Takeshi Kitana and Takashi Miike!

Ong Bak was actually the first Thai movie I've seen...........

and Im not sure if I have seen a Korean movie yet(Must. See. Oldboy.)


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 17, 2005)

thai movies actually received some recognition before ong bak(bang rajan anyone? - thai guy w/ uber stache ftw!)
acting definitely not there, something about the thai language that makes me cringe like someone scratching a chalkboard, but omg the stunts and fights were so fun to watch.  hopefully he can get a role in an action movie w/ a good budget(hopefully no lines for him=p, just action).  
korean movies getting better too ^ ^ check out Shiri, Tae Guk Ki and one of my favorites for silliness Save the Green Planet.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 18, 2005)

waiting for "Tom Yum Goong" on DVD.
i have no idea why the director chose to name this movie after a soup.  i hear the VCD is out but it's in full screen only.  which one to get is your choice.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 18, 2005)

This is one of the best masrtial arts movie there are.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 20, 2005)

This movie is so fuckin great...damn this guy is the man. I really enjoyed this movie...a must see


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah he kicks crazy ass. lee should learn mui tai, and own everyone.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 23, 2011)

6 year bump lol


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn it really has been 6 years. I remember seeing this in theaters...shit I should watch the DVD right now. Followed by Tom Yum Goong and Ong Bak 2.

*fuck OB3*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Damn it really has been 6 years. I remember seeing this in theaters...shit I should watch the DVD right now. Followed by Tom Yum Goong and Ong Bak 2.
> 
> **fuck OB3**



Why? I haven't seen it yet...is it bad!?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Damn it really has been 6 years. I remember seeing this in theaters...shit I should watch the DVD right now. Followed by Tom Yum Goong and Ong Bak 2.
> 
> *fuck OB3*



Tom Yum Goong...is that the one where he saves the elephant?

Apparently OB3 is some sort of direct sequel to OB2...sounds stupid.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Tom Yum Goong...is that the one where he saves the elephant?



yup



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why? I haven't seen it yet...is it bad!?



yup



Stringer Bell said:


> Apparently OB3 is some sort of direct sequel to OB2...sounds stupid.



It is. Its basically one of those movies where the actor is contractually obligated to do 3 of them so its just made to get it over with. Not to mention Tony Jaa fired his director or some shit so...yeah its ass.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a classic martial arts flick.  I love people who criticize it for not having a good story.  If I want a character drama I'll watch American Beauty...but if I want to watch a dude do a back flip off a wall and knee someone through the floor I watch this.


Something that's always bothered me about this movie though is that I watched it as a bootleg before it was released here and it had much funnier dialogue and a couple scenes that were cut for seemingly no reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2011)

I've only reviewed Ong Bak 2: here. (never can resist a plug in).

Anyway, I loved the first Ong Bak. It's one of the greatest martial arts films of all time. Ong Bak 2 had superior fight scenes, but there is no drama. Tony Jaa has no personality and is just going from one scene to kick ass to another scene to kick ass. The first film at least had a nice dynamic between the action and the character oriented sequences.

Havent seen Ong Bak 3 yet, but I will!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yamada: The Samurai Of Ayothaya
*

[YOUTUBE]s6dPA9n5_ZI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have it. I enjoyed Tony Jaa's other films too, like The Protector and Ong Bak 2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know anyone who wasn't blown away by the action scenes in this movie. A game-changer.



Sasaki Kojirō said:


> This is a classic martial arts flick.  I love people who criticize it for not having a good story.  If I want a character drama I'll watch American Beauty...but if I want to watch a dude do a back flip off a wall and knee someone through the floor I watch this.



Some of these muppets would turn their nose up at Tom & Jerry for poor character development. Clueless!


----------

